# **** hunting in the wind?



## lfdiaff (Jun 23, 2010)

Newer to **** hunting anybody ever do good in the wind.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

***** move good in the wind went out last night made 3 trees one had a **** one was a treetop(slick) one was a den...35mph winds..the only problem is hearing your dog so a good tracking system is needed so you dont loose them...good luck happy hunting


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

we do well in the wind, garmin works great


----------

